# Another guy with Android on Touchpad. He is WILLING to help! (video)



## xmykro (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey guys,

A guy just posted this video on Engadget: 




He is willing to help! His twitter is @ShahzebJiwani - He knows what RootzWiki is, judging from his youtube comment. .. I'm sure he doesn't know how to dump the image, so he needs a Dev to get in contact with him and help him out.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm sure people are all over it.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

F---- Yes


----------



## blkmrkt (Aug 24, 2011)

This guy is actually in the Touchdroid --Android for the HP Touchpad thread. I think some people are helping him out with the dump.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Dumped.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

^^^
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3692


----------

